# Just need to get my foot in the door



## T1Operator (Jun 18, 2021)

I worked at target for two years then had about two years off from the retail business before being hired as a seasonal TM at another store. During my time there I had two no call no shows on accident and I'm pretty sure it's why I wasn't kept on board as a regular TM but I'm just curious as to if those no call no shows put some kind of flag or something on my file. I've been trying to get hired at any location to no avail ? I've considered that maybe turnover just isn't very high at Target locations, or at least it's something I've noticed. I just don't really see how I'm not getting hired when I put in several applications to different locations with no call back even though I have good experience and have even had team leads tell me that my numbers on flex look up to par with someone who clearly knows what they're doing. Not to mention I barely had to get retrained on anything. All that being said I don't get how it seems like Targets seem to rather train people with little to even no experience than hire me back


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 18, 2021)

You may be listed as non rehireable.


----------



## T1Operator (Jun 18, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You may be listed as non rehireable.


I heard that non rehireable status can't be seen by HR or whoever does the hiring though, I think it was something about them just getting a numeric code. That would explain it though, if that's the case. I'm not one hundred percent sure but I think the status goes away in about a year or some length of time. As I was flagged as non rehireable before and got back for my seasonal run


----------



## Yetive (Jun 18, 2021)

They would call your former store to see how you were. I would not hire you with 2 NC in what, 3 months?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 19, 2021)

Sometimes Spot don't forget.
Please review your other threads.








						Quit previously before two weeks notice was completed, but now have interviewed with another store
					

Long story short. My fiancé a few years ago gave two weeks notice at Target but due to circumstances had to quit before the two weeks notice is up. We sort of thought that would be make him non-rehirable due to job abandonment or something. However in recent weeks he reapplied at a different...




					www.thebreakroom.org
				











						Interview questions
					

So I have a few questions about the interview process. When it comes to the situational questions how many are there ? Does the interview process end if you "fail" one of the questions ? If possible what are any or all of the questions ? What is it that's being looked for in the answers ? If you...




					www.thebreakroom.org
				











						Answered - Renewing applications
					

so it has been awhile since I last submitted an application with Target, I am not exactly sure how long but it has been easily over two months. usually after a good amount of time I go back and resubmit my applications, however it is not giving me the option to do so this time around. I was just...




					www.thebreakroom.org
				











						Corporate - Another stab at rehire (non - rehirable)
					

Every now and again I think about making another well thought out attempt at being rehired at my old Target store, which I left by way of job abandonment under duress. My first try at a comeback was a few months after my job abandonment and it went pretty smoothly, I left my number with the...




					www.thebreakroom.org
				











						Non rehirable ( trying to return to old store )
					

So I've worked for target for 2 years and recently quit under very stressful and overwhelming circumstances somewhat recently. I just stopped showing up to work during this time and it snowballed until I just quit with no notice whatsoever. During my time at target I worked Hardlines ( now GM )...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jun 19, 2021)

One NCNS by a new TM is definitely not good.  Two in a fairly short stretch?  That'd be a giant red flag for me.
If you really want to work retail, there are LOTS of stores other than Target.


----------



## T1Operator (Jun 19, 2021)

FlowTeamChick said:


> One NCNS by a new TM is definitely not good.  Two in a fairly short stretch?  That'd be a giant red flag for me.
> If you really want to work retail, there are LOTS of stores other than Target.


I agree but the situation isn't as bad as it sounds in my opinion. The NCNS in question were a scheduling issue and one of those two shifts I couldn't get ahold of anybody as much as I tried to contact the store. Both times were "overnight" 3 AM shifts. Other then that though which is even debatable I'm a great employee and a low risk high reward addition easily. I've worked for Walmart for a few months and maaan is that store not held to the same standards, I STRONGLY prefer the professionalism, ( for the most part ) organized and clean environment, and the actual fact that Target actually cares about delivering great guest service


----------



## T1Operator (Jun 20, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Sometimes Spot don't forget.
> Please review your other threads.
> 
> 
> ...


I see your point but my original spot has gone through a lot of change in HR so they wouldn't know. The TL's there often tell me to try and come back as I'd be a lot of help. My second spot that can be the case for all I know. As for other locations there's no reason to purposely avoid my rehire, unless of course I'm flagged


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jun 20, 2021)

After two NCNS:





Sorry bro.  It just is what it is.


----------



## T1Operator (Jun 20, 2021)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> After two NCNS:
> 
> View attachment 12600
> 
> Sorry bro.  It just is what it is.


Strongly disagree. I've gotten back after much worse. Lame joke also but obviously I'm biased. I just like to have a second opinion, especially from folks on the inside who might know what they're talking about. If I'd listened to everyone on here I'd never have even had my seasonal run so like you said " IT IS WHAT IT IS "


----------



## happygoth (Jun 21, 2021)

T1Operator said:


> Strongly disagree. I've gotten back after much worse. Lame joke also but obviously I'm biased. I just like to have a second opinion, especially from folks on the inside who might know what they're talking about. If I'd listened to everyone on here I'd never have even had my seasonal run so like you said " IT IS WHAT IT IS "


So you were fired for something worse than NCNS from your first Spot go 'round and then got rehired as a seasonal? Do tell...!


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jun 21, 2021)

T1Operator said:


> Strongly disagree. I've gotten back after much worse. Lame joke also but obviously I'm biased. I just like to have a second opinion, especially from folks on the inside who might know what they're talking about. If I'd listened to everyone on here I'd never have even had my seasonal run so like you said " IT IS WHAT IT IS "



In an effort to be actually helpful instead of posting lame jokes (I personally feel its comedic execution was flawless, for the record) - If the team leads are telling you to apply, why are they not pulling your application?  Team leads are half of the hiring process, if they want you to get on-board, it is within their power to get you an interview.


----------



## T1Operator (Jun 21, 2021)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> In an effort to be actually helpful instead of posting lame jokes (I personally feel its comedic execution was flawless, for the record) - If the team leads are telling you to apply, why are they not pulling your application?  Team leads are half of the hiring process, if they want you to get on-board, it is within their power to get you an interview.


I don't know but if the implication is that they're just blowing smoke ( which I agree that some definitely do ) then I disagree . I've had several occasions where TL have came up to me while shopping and mentioned it to me, without me ever even saying anything about it. Some even went out of their way to contact me and tell me to reapply and check all positions on the application just to get through the door. If they're not just blowing smoke then it would make a lot of sense if I'm just flagged as non rehireable.


----------



## T1Operator (Jun 21, 2021)

happygoth said:


> So you were fired for something worse than NCNS from your first Spot go 'round and then got rehired as a seasonal? Do tell...!


I think its technically quitting but either way ...job abandonment is definitely worse than NCNS


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jun 21, 2021)

T1Operator said:


> I think its technically quitting but either way ...job abandonment is definitely worse than NCNS



Most likely scenario:

You were coded NR and rehired, and then coded NR again.

Historically they're going to look at this and say "no thank you"

You know how the saying goes...fool me once, fool me twice...

Which brings us back to my well timed Taylor Swift meme.


----------



## T1Operator (Jun 21, 2021)

As I understand it, or at least what I've been told though is that NR status only lasts so long before being able to get rehired. I believe it too because unless I just slipped through the cracks which is unlikely, I got rehired and I Job abandoned which is a big no in terms of rehiring 9.9 times out of 10. So I think I just kept trying and got the job because the NR went away but honestly who knows. Also way off topic but I consider myself a comedic connoisseur and I didn't think that was genius at all, quite the opposite actually. Let's just agree that we have vastly different comedic views amigo


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jun 21, 2021)

T1Operator said:


> As I understand it, or at least what I've been told though is that NR status only lasts so long before being able to get rehired. I believe it too because unless I just slipped through the cracks which is unlikely, I got rehired and I Job abandoned which is a big no in terms of rehiring 9.9 times out of 10. So I think I just kept trying and got the job because the NR went away but honestly who knows. Also way off topic but I consider myself a comedic connoisseur and I didn't think that was genius at all, quite the opposite actually. Let's just agree that we have vastly different comedic views amigo



I will agree that we have different comedic preferences.

But I think we should have a comedy competition to determine who is the comedy sheriff of TBR.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 21, 2021)

One thing I notice that every store is different. You might want to talk to hr to follow up on your application.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jun 22, 2021)

Why, oh why, are you so desirous of being rehired?  You abandoned the job once, then did two NCNSs (for whatever reason), and you still want to work for Target?  If I worked HR (and I have done for another industry), there's absolutely no way I'd hire you.  That behavior does not in any way say "great employee" and "low risk high reward."
As for the TLs seemingly seeking you out to encourage you to reapply, I wonder if they're not playing head games and gaslighting you on purpose.  Not at all saying it's okay for them to do that, but really, it's time to look elsewhere.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jun 23, 2021)

Really just look elsewhere. They clearly don't wanna take a risk on you doing this again. Also so many options use a temp agency,banks,liabray,ups,uber and shipt.


----------

